#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  H. R Institute of Technology Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements

## Ajay_singh

*About* : Harish Chandra Ram Kali Charitable Trust (HRCT) was registered in the year 2001 with the objective to establish institution of excellence to focus on producing managers /engineers/pharmacist and other professionals with positive attitude and scientific temper, well equipped with professional skills to understand problems and achieving desired goals.

The H.R. Group of Institutions (HRGI) comprises the ISO 9001:2008 & ISO 14001:2004 Certified H.R. Institute of Technology (HRIT), Ghaziabad which also includes MBA and MCA programme's  the ISO 9001:2000 Certified H.R. Institute of Pharmacy (HRIP) Ghaziabad, the ISO 9001:2000 Certified H.R. Institute of Hotel Management ,Ghaziabad (HRIHM) , and H.R. Institute of Professional Studies, Ghaziabad (HRIPS). The H.R. Group of institutions has been founded, governed, nurtured and nourished by the Harish Chandra Ram Kali Charitable Trust (HRCT), which is headed by a very young, energetic,  prudent and visionary technocrat and engineer Er. Anil Agarwal, BE, MIE, as its Chairman.

The promoting body, its trustees, the board of governors and consultants advisers of Harish Chandra Ram Kali Charitable Trust (HRCT) comprises of eminent eduanchescationists, former voice chancellors, reputed administrators, distinguished technocrats and successful industrialists and entrepreneurs.

*Branches*

Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)Information Technology (IT)Electrical and Electronics Engineering (EN)Electronics and Communication Engineering (EC)Mechanical Engineering (ME)Civil Engineering (CE)
*Fee Structure*

*Particulars*
*Amount*

*Tuition Fee*
*78800.00*

*Exam Fee*
*3550.00*

*Caution Money (Payable in 1st year only)*
_(Refundable)_
*5000.00*

*Total*
87350.00




Placements

*List of Top Students and Recruiters*



1.
Ankit Garg
CSE
Subex World, Bangalore
4.5

2.
Prashant Bhadouria
ME
BGR Energy Ltd.,Chennai
3.5

3.
Aakansha Tyagi
CSE
Sopra Group, Noida
3.5

4.
Sumedha Aggarwal
CSE
Aricent, Gurgoan
3.2

5.
Mohit Malik
CSE
Aricent, Gurgoan
3.2

6.
Neha Gautam
EC
Aricent, Gurgoan
3.2

7.
Pranav Pandey
CSE
CMC Ltd, Noida
3.2

8.
Indraneel Thakur
EN
IBM, India
3.0

9.
Tanvi
CSE
Zven Tech, Noida
3.0

10.
Hemant Nagar
CSE
Zven Tech, Noida
3.0

11.
Akash
EN
Jones Lang Lasalle, Gurgoan
3.0

12.
Raju Tyagi
ME
Jones Lang Lasalle, Gurgoan
3.0

13.
Juhi Maheshwari
ME
Jones Lang Lasalle, Gurgoan
3.0

14.
Nitin Jaiswal
EN
Jones Lang Lasalle, Gurgoan
3.0

15.
Shakshi
EC
Ericsson, Noida
3.0

16.
Manas Johuri
CSE
Oracle, Bangalore
3.0

17.
Akash Tayal
IT
IBS Software, Trivendrum
3.0

18.
Neha Dagar
CSE
IBS Software, Trivendrum
3.0

19.
Nikhil Chaudhary
EC
Syntel, Mumbai
3.0

20.
Ankur
CSE
Cognizant, Gurgoan
3.0



*Campus Facilities*

*Infrastructure:*

HRGI has a very grand building giving a very panoramic and majestic view. HRGI is functioning from its own campus with eco-friendly lush green surroundings along with other institutes of the HRGI. The Institute is coming up as a four storied building sufficient to meet the requirements of existing as well as proposed academic programmes. Two floors, more than required for the existing programmes, are ready, mean while construction for the remaining two floors is in progress, which has been scheduled to be completed shortly. The infrastructure available includes class rooms, library, computer labs, students common rooms, amenities and circulation area. Class rooms, library, computer labs, seminar halls of the Institute are air conditioned and specious with lobby all around. LCD/OHP is fitted in each class room. It has well furnished seminar halls and conference rooms. Students common rooms, hostels, cafeteria along with facilities of PCO, gym, stationary shop, ATM, photo copier are also available on the campus.


*Hostels and Gym:*

The Institute has two separate Hostels for boys and girls, with furnished and well ventilated rooms, hot water supply is available through boiler, 24 hours power connectivity, with a visitors room, a guest room, a reading room, in-house Medical Centre with highly qualified medical staff. Hostels have all modern amenities including high capacity dining halls and kitchens. The Hostels provides, laundry service at very economical rates. PCO and Net-Surfing facilities are also available. Each hostel has a T.V lounge. Impressive Gym facility is an added attraction of the hostel.

Each wing is controlled by qualified, trained and eminent hostel wardens to take care of the needs of the students. We have also engaged qualified, experienced and well trained security personnel's to ensure the complete security of the hostels.

For 24 hours backup, a Gen set provides uninterrupted power supply to the hostellers.

*Syndicate Bank ATM:*

The ATM facilities is also available in the HRIT campus. This catered to the long felt need of the students of the HRIT.     

Queries are Welcome !!!!





  Similar Threads: Acharya Institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure ,Placements Discussion NRI Institute of Technology & Management 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Shanti Institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Ideal Institute of Technology , Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements AKGEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discusssions

----------

